# Corrado's Wine Competition



## Wine-O (Jan 2, 2012)

Who's going this year? This is the one event I look forward to every year, lots of great vendors, food, and friends.
Best of luck to all that enter their wines!!
Dave


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going hopefully if the wife can get the baby sitters set up.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 6, 2012)

I am not going to be able to make it. 

Too bad, I went the last two times and had a ball!


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 6, 2012)

That's too bad John. Are you entering any wines?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I could go. There will be a huge cometition in Pittsburgh in a few months put on by The American Wine Society and Presque Isle Wine Cellars.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 8, 2012)

Presque Isle, thats where I used to buy my supplies until we got some more local shops here in NJ! I buy most of my stuff now from either Corrado's or Vintners Circle in Andover.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. 

I am not entering anything this year. 

I only have a handful of wines that have not already been judged. I think that I will wait until next year to put them in. 

johnT


----------



## carmine (Jan 29, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I am not entering anything this year.
> 
> ...



So Corrado's was ausome I entered 5 different wines won a gold for my cab blend ,silver for my other cab and a bronz for are carmenere. my brother Rock also won 2 golds and a silver. I have one other brother that one 2 bronz medals. So how did every body else do that entered?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 31, 2012)

Congradulations Carmine!

Was it as crowded as usual? 

How was the noise level?


----------



## carmine (Jan 31, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Congradulations Carmine!
> 
> Was it as crowded as usual?
> 
> How was the noise level?



It was loud but we were sitting in the back row. not to bad. I was told your'e lucky you are sitting here because we can't here anything up front. They anounced that there were 800 entries and there was 1,700 people at the dinner. Corrado's knows how to throw a party.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 31, 2012)

They sure do. 

I went to the first one they ever held. Traffic in and out of the place was unbelievable! it took over 45 minutes just to get parked. To make matters worse, they only had vallet parking with only 2 or 3 people on duty. It took an hour just to get my car. 

We always seem to get seated in the front. I think I have several of the songs they keep playing tatooed to the inside of my skull. the last time I actually had those ear plugs that they use at a gun range. Helped a whole lot. 

The best part of the even is getting to taste the other finalists. The food also is great. 

It is also fun to see Jimmy in a Suit. The man cleans up nice.

johnT.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 31, 2012)

They definitely turned it down this year, still loud but much better!! We were in the front but on the side by the bar away from the speakers. I got 6 Bronze, 6 Silver and 2 Gold out of 25 wines. My wife got 1 Bronze, 1 Silver, and 2 Gold out of 6 wines. And our daughter got 1 Bronze and 1 Silver out of 3 wines. Had a blast and can't wait until next year.


----------



## Flem (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations to all on the medals!


----------

